# Quit Uber! Yay!



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

After two years and having 6k rides, I have to say that I am done with Uber and Lyft. It's been a great ride, meeting wonderful people and the many adventures I had, but I officially burned out and taking a new job offer soon at a knife company. I am also three classes away from completely my bachelors in Criminal Justice and would be looking for a career soon that I have long dreamt of.

I just do not want anymore of the hassle of putting too many miles on my vehicle and speeding the process of wearing down my vehicle overtime. 

Should I officially quit by deleting my account or just leave it there, though I don't care if I get deactivated at this point.

Still gonna stick around the forum for reading more bedtimes stories and talking to the wonderful people on here!


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Should I officially quit by deleting my account or just leave it there, though I don't care if I get deactivated at this point.
> 
> Still gonna stick around the forum for reading more bedtimes stories and talking to the wonderful people on here!


Leave it active. If you are really over it and want to go viral, get cam footage of you being the worst driver ever (safely of course) until they deactivate you. We need the publicity.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Leave it active. If you are really over it and want to go viral, get cam footage of you being the worst driver ever (safely of course) until they deactivate you. We need the publicity.


Not a fan of going viral.

And my HDD has like 2TB of dashcam footages of over several months. I plan on deleting most of it.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Not a fan of going viral.
> 
> And my HDD has like 2TB of dashcam footages of over several months. I plan on deleting most of it.


Save it for a couple months to be safe. I wish you much luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> After two years and having 6k rides, I have to say that I am done with Uber and Lyft. It's been a great ride, meeting wonderful people and the many adventures I had, but I officially burned out and taking a new job offer soon at a knife company. I am also three classes away from completely my bachelors in Criminal Justice and would be looking for a career soon that I have long dreamt of.
> 
> I just do not want anymore of the hassle of putting too many miles on my vehicle and speeding the process of wearing down my vehicle overtime.
> 
> ...


Just do Uber/lyft/Grubhub/Doordash/postmates/caviar/amazon part time. There's no need to officially quit.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just do Uber/lyft/Grubhub/Doordash/postmates/caviar/amazon part time. There's no need to officially quit.


Yes there is...

Blood pressure will go down rapidly.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

We'll see. I am just consumed by the negativity of rideshare so I've made the decision to quit for now. Drivingf a $60k car and calculating my earnings for this year (I did full-time for several months) and did not profit as much as I wanted...

I took the month off back in July after my vehicle accident, it wasn't enough to excrete the stress and negativity from rideshare in general.

Me being in the service industry if it is right for me is questionable, I don't know if it is. We'll see what the future holds within myself.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Leave it active. If you are really over it and want to go viral, get cam footage of you being the worst driver ever (safely of course) until they deactivate you. We need the publicity.


I'm only two months into this crap and I've started making the conscious effort to ruin some pax days when they start the ride on a bad note. I just don't care about the rating anymore. that died after about 4 days. Though my plan backfired on my last week. Ride started with a pretentious little shit picked up at Harvey Mudd college, headed to Cal Tech. It's a good 75 minute drive in traffic. He got it and first thing (as he's putting headphones on) tells me that he wants the radio turned off for the duration of the trip. 
I explained that I don't drive, especially in stop-and-go without music. I said that he may just want to cancel because I can't do that for him. He said "Ugh, fine." and folded his arms. I fully expected 1*, so I selected my favorite EDM playlist and hit the power button on for my sub..

Well damn it anyway, the bastard gave me 5 stars and a $1 tip. Even after I purposely took a route to drop him on the wrong side of a 6 lane boulevard. Oh well, it was fun anyway.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I'm only two months into this crap and I've started making the conscious effort to ruin some pax days when they start the ride on a bad note. I just don't care about the rating anymore. that died after about 4 days. Though my plan backfired on my last week. Ride started with a pretentious little shit picked up at Harvey Mudd college, headed to Cal Tech. It's a good 75 minute drive in traffic. He got it and first thing (as he's putting headphones on) tells me that he wants the radio turned off for the duration of the trip.
> I explained that I don't drive, especially in stop-and-go without music. I said that he may just want to cancel because I can't do that for him. He said "Ugh, fine." and folded his arms. I fully expected 1*, so I selected my favorite EDM playlist and hit the power button on for my sub..
> 
> Well damn it anyway, the bastard gave me 5 stars and a $1 tip. Even after I purposely took a route to drop him on the wrong side of a 6 lane boulevard. Oh well, it was fun anyway.


Was this an effort to raise the bar on worst driver? Otherwise, I really don't get the point of your post.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

It was an effort to make the pax as miserable as he was trying to make me


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Transeau said:


> It was an effort to make the pax as miserable as he was trying to make me


 Cool Story. Bravo. I still can't find the relevance to the OP. Maybe a new thread in Stories. Suggested title... "How to allow an individual to make you bitter *****er".


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Transeau said:


> It was an effort to make the pax as miserable as he was trying to make me


W O W



911 Guy said:


> Cool Story. Bravo. I still can't find the relevance to the OP. Maybe a new thread in Stories. Suggested title... "How to allow an individual to make you bitter @@@@@er".


Or: "I'm not paranoid but passengers keep trying to make me miserable"


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> After two years and having 6k rides, I have to say that I am done with Uber and Lyft.


Congrats on surviving accidents, false accusations, assaults, bodily fluids, @$$holes, traffic, tickets, taxes, more @$$holes, Rohit, and most of all losing money. Best of luck with your career.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Congrats on surviving accidents, false accusations, assaults, bodily fluids, @$$holes, traffic, tickets, taxes, more @$$holes, Rohit, and most of all losing money. Best of luck with your career.


For sure, I definitely dodged a lot in two years. And lastly, not worrying over deactivation for false or stupid reasons.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m not much long into this gig (a side gig for me indeed, doing it for about 6 month or so, +1000 rides total). I know some ways to earn some extra money doing this gig too (not great money though, but something extra for me anyways).
However I’m losing my motivation gradually, mostly due to quality of pax like doing illegal stuff, and stresses of going to bad neighborhoods. I think for a while I’m going to forget rushing for the quest/bonus. I’m going to pick my riders more carefully instead. Lower money, but less stress


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I'm not much long into this gig (a side gig for me indeed, doing it for about 6 month or so, +1000 rides total). I know some ways to earn some extra money doing this gig too (not great money though, but something extra for me anyways).
> However I'm losing my motivation gradually, mostly due to quality of pax like doing illegal stuff, and stresses of going to bad neighborhoods. I think for a while I'm going to forget rushing for the quest/bonus. I'm going to pick my riders more carefully instead. Lower money, but less stress


Yikes. Illegal stuff for sure. I usually had to refuse or kick out people who smelled like weed. Bad neighborhoods are a no go, I don't do pickups there ever.

You might wanna try out Mystro if you do both Uber and Lyft, I've used it and it's pretty decent.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Yikes. Illegal stuff for sure. I usually had to refuse or kick out people who smelled like weed. Bad neighborhoods are a no go, I don't do pickups there ever.
> 
> You might wanna try out Mystro if you do both Uber and Lyft, I've used it and it's pretty decent.


Problem with a pax that reeked of weed is the smell left behind.
Next pax thinks it You that smells like pot
Followed by a complaint to HQ "driver smelled like pot"
And ur deactivation

And jimmy crack corn & I don't care


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Yikes. Illegal stuff for sure. I usually had to refuse or kick out people who smelled like weed. Bad neighborhoods are a no go, I don't do pickups there ever.
> 
> You might wanna try out Mystro if you do both Uber and Lyft, I've used it and it's pretty decent.


Yeah my biggest concern recently is Safety. I can live with other shitty aspects of this gig ...
Didn't hear Mystro. Definitely will try



Seven77 said:


> Problem with a pax that reeked of weed is the smell left behind.
> Next pax thinks it You that smells like pot
> Followed by a complaint to HQ "driver smelled like pot"
> And ur deactivation
> ...


Sounds very true ...


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Problem with a pax that reeked of weed is the smell left behind.
> Next pax thinks it You that smells like pot
> Followed by a complaint to HQ "driver smelled like pot"
> And ur deactivation
> ...


I would say that the last person that smelled like weed didn't like the idea about being kicked out. I gotta say that this incident was probably the turning point where I was rapidly losing motivation into driving for Uber. She got mad and refused to exit my car. It got so bad that two seperate police departments from two towns showed up, dragged her out, and arrested her. I got a 1 star after and professionalism report after. Oh well.

Unless its Colorado or some other place in the US where marijuana is full legalized, I refuse to allow anybody in the car that smells like weed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FlashedBlaze said:


> After two years and having 6k rides, I have to say that I am done with Uber and Lyft. It's been a great ride, meeting wonderful people and the many adventures I had, but I officially burned out and taking a new job offer soon at a knife company. I am also three classes away from completely my bachelors in Criminal Justice and would be looking for a career soon that I have long dreamt of.
> 
> I just do not want anymore of the hassle of putting too many miles on my vehicle and speeding the process of wearing down my vehicle overtime.
> 
> ...


Save it for when you get bored


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I refuse to allow anybody in the car that smells like weed.


"*I refuse to allow anybody in the car that smells like weed"*

Question: how do u determine pax aroma if not in vehicle? do u have a hood mounted odor detector ? Do u exit vehicle and sniff pax be4 they enter ur car?

I had a Stoner pax, I explained the situation that next pax will think I'm the stoner.
*His* *reply*: "*wow* dude *that* can't be good for you"
We agreed to ride with all the windows retracted (in the winter)

Next pax I asked if she smelled anything?
Reply: "nothing, ur good"

Possible determining factor: I have leather interior. Less likely to retain recent odors


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Working at a knife company sounds much safer than driving for Uber. Good luck.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Working at a knife company sounds much safer than driving for Uber. Good luck.


Yep! Guns and knives are my favorite interests and side hobbies. Its a store where the manufacture and sell tactical knives near the college I currently attend. I taking a position in sales and I will be starting this Friday! I'm really excited!


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

My submission for deleting Uber and Lyft has both been confirmed. I have officially resigned from rideshare!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

FlashedBlaze said:


> My submission for deleting Uber and Lyft has both been confirmed. I have officially resigned from rideshare!


Congrats. Let us know what it's like on the other side.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good for you man....when I go out, I'm doing a countdown on ratings from 4.96 until self destruction deactivation.....lol......I want to go out giving the middle finger to Uber and Lyft

Good luck and enjoy the car and slow depreciation again. You'll never look at your car the same after beating the pulp out of it doing this crap.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> After two years and having 6k rides, I have to say that I am done with Uber and Lyft. It's been a great ride, meeting wonderful people and the many adventures I had, but I officially burned out and taking a new job offer soon at a knife company. I am also three classes away from completely my bachelors in Criminal Justice and would be looking for a career soon that I have long dreamt of.
> 
> I just do not want anymore of the hassle of putting too many miles on my vehicle and speeding the process of wearing down my vehicle overtime.
> 
> ...


The cheap, disgusting, frugal, shameless, entitled pax will miss you
Lol


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> The cheap, disgusting, frugal, shameless, entitled pax will miss you
> Lol


Don't forget the gold diggers 



jgiun1 said:


> Good for you man....when I go out, I'm doing a countdown on ratings from 4.96 until self destruction deactivation.....lol......I want to go out giving the middle finger to Uber and Lyft
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the car and slow depreciation again. You'll never look at your car the same after beating the pulp out of it doing this crap.


Yeah, no more worry about deactivation.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> After two years and having 6k rides, I have to say that I am done with Uber and Lyft. It's been a great ride, meeting wonderful people and the many adventures I had, but I officially burned out and taking a new job offer soon at a knife company. I am also three classes away from completely my bachelors in Criminal Justice and would be looking for a career soon that I have long dreamt of.
> 
> I just do not want anymore of the hassle of putting too many miles on my vehicle and speeding the process of wearing down my vehicle overtime.
> 
> ...





FlashedBlaze said:


> I just do not want anymore of the hassle of putting too many miles on my vehicle and speeding the process of wearing down my vehicle overtime.


6K rides? I think it's a little too late to save your car....


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

congrats!!!


----------

